# Kings vs. Celtics



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center> *vs* 

*Sacramento Kings (11-17) @ Boston Celtics (11-16)
Arco Arena, Friday December 30th, 2005
7:00 PT, News10/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Probable Starters






































Bibby | Martin | Garcia | Thomas | Miller





































West | Pierce | Davis | Blount | Perkins

</center>


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Great game thread :clap: The poll is a good idea.

I usually hate the idea of Martin and Garcia at the same time, because they play out of control and through horrible ally-oops to eachother, but after the Clips game I am going to have to be quiet about that. If they play really well again, we will have to figure out which of Bonzi, Peja, or Shareef the Kings play better without. I voted for the Kings to win, they are at home, and Boston's defense is almost as bad as the Kings'.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks very much halfbreed!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Celts will definitely win. The Kings have no one to contain Pierce or Ricky Davis.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Celts will definitely win. The Kings have no one to contain Pierce or Ricky Davis.


----------



## Cavs_Pimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Good run by Boston in the third to tie it up...To bad the Kings went crazy in the fourth and won it. Boston should have won.


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey LamarButler, I have something to say to you.

WHAT MOFO, WHAT!?






haha just playin


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

It doesn't matter if the Kings can contain Peirce and Davis, no one can slow down the unstoppable force, Kevin Martin. :biggrin:


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

^And Kenny Thomas, he was SICK!!!


----------



## larry89 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yay our bench is gonna be better when peja and bonzi and shareef return :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

keenan Call Me!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

wow man, just wow, I think this lineup is actually better than what we use originally

plz pietrie trade SAR & Peja - too softies who play no D and are cancers @ the defensive ended

(ya I Know I supported both in the past but I changed my mind)

I am loving what Kevin Martin brings..


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

It seems that a lot of the Kings players are just better when they start. 

I wonder what we could get for Shareef and Peja.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kings Trade:
Ronnie Price
Shareef Abdur Rahim
Peja Stojakavic

Kings Recieve:
Al Harrington
Desmond Mason
Kirk Snyder
Rights To Andrew Betts
2006 2nd's Via Hornets and Hawks

Hornets Trade:
Desmond Mason
Bostjan Nachbar
Kirk Snyder
Rights to Andrew Betts
2006 2nd

Hornets Recieve:
Ronnie Price
Shareef Abdur Rahim
Donta Smith
Tony Delk

Hawks Trade:
Al Harrington
2006 2nd Rounder
Tony Delk
Donta Smith

Hawks Recieve:
Peja Stojakavic
Bostjan Nachbar

Kings:
Bibby/Wells/Mason/Harrington/Miller
Hornets:
Paul/Smith/West/Sar/Brown
Hawks:
Johnson/Salim/Peja/J. Smith/Pachulia


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

I think packaging Reef and Pedja for a good defensive forward would be perfect. Then we could start KT at the 3 or 4 and we'd have a great starting lineup. For the bench, I say we ship Cisco and Hart for a much more solid bench player.

Thoughts?

As for qrich1fan's idea, I really rather wouldn't trade Ronnie Price. Good idea though.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

dont like that deal

we get another young SG (our third) and another tweener forward who doesnt play any D and scores a lot

I only like Mason..


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I like the Harrington/Mason deal, we get more athletic and younger without losing too much post presence, but I'd want to keep Price. You'd think we would be losing a lot of outside shooting, but for the best shooter in the world, Peja seems to brick an awful lot of open shots, and then get hot for one quarter out of every 5 games. Is Price needed to make the slaries work, or could we just send a 2nd rounder instead?

I really disagree with anyone who says Kenny can play anything more than spot minutes at small forward. It doesn't matter if he's quick, guarding away from the hoop is just a different skill.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I didn't know who Price was and wasn't sure on what people felt about him . . . take him out and the 2nd from New Orleans . . . then would it work for you Kings fans?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> I didn't know who Price was and wasn't sure on what people felt about him . . . take him out and the 2nd from New Orleans . . . then would it work for you Kings fans?


So we basically give up Peja and Reef for Al Harrington and Desmond Mason. Oh HAIL NAH!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

KingByDefault said:


> So we basically give up Peja and Reef for Al Harrington and Desmond Mason. Oh HAIL NAH!


Harrington is a FA snd will probably get a huge contract

so basically give up Peja and Reef for Desmond Mason


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

1) This scenario was based on the idea that we are better without one of those two

2) Kings fans chronically overrate Peja. He has played very poorly for 2 seasons since Webber came back, he has demanded a trade, he's not young, he's going to be a free agent, and he is going to want to be paid like a #1 option which he definetally is NOT

3) We could very well lose Peja for nothing at the end of the season since the Kings look like a sinking ship right now

4) Harrington won't want as much money as Peja, yet he rebounds and is an exellent defender, in fact in the exact same minute he's outperforming Peja in every statistical catagory besides ft%- yes, Harrington is even shooting the three better, although in 1/3 as many attempts

I would trade Peja for Al straight up at this point. Try him out for part of a season, and if it doesnt work, let him walk, and if it does, have the inside track on resigning him. The team is losing with Peja anyways, at least until he gets hurt.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Harrington is also a RFA if I'm not mistaken so a S&T will be possible to at least get something in return and IMO it would be more then what Kings can get for Peja seems it seems like Peja's not the Peja he used to be.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

um sorry but harrington is not an "excellent defender" hes too slow for SF's and too small for PF's hes better than Peja but "average" would be overrating his defensive skills


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Umm, well, I don't mean to doubt your expertise, but according to Michael Jordan, Harrington defended better than anyone else he faced in his time with Washington. 

Gonna have to go with Jordan on this one.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2999394#post2999394


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Some say he's very good, but regardless, this isn't about Harrington's D alone, he's still inarguably a better defender than Peja, younger, 10X the rebounder Peja is, scoring better (this season), and will probably want less money.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> um sorry but harrington is not an "excellent defender" hes too slow for SF's and too small for PF's hes better than Peja but "average" would be overrating his defensive skills


I disagree. Al is a very good one-on-one defender. He can keep up with SF's and won't get pushed around by PF's. He has quick hands and is about as good as anybody now that Karl Malone retired at the chair pull. Two problems... A.) Al does not challenge shots well; and B.) when he isn't scoring his defensive effort isn't as good at times. Oh, he also can be foul prone. Overall he is a strong defender, light years ahead of Peja.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Cavs_Pimp said:


> Good run by Boston in the third to tie it up...To bad the Kings went crazy in the fourth and won it. Boston should have won.


welcome to my world


----------

